# Love is in the air!



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Some pics from Gaucho Valentine's Event! http://wp.me/p3iYU4-3iu


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am amazed people are actually sitting and eating. It is a darn good thing Rufus was not at that event!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I am amazed people are actually sitting and eating. It is a darn good thing Rufus was not at that event!


LOL! Maybe Rufus would have added some entertainment for the day 
Most of the poos, the older ones were off lead and they wandered around. And yes, we all ate well - and Darcy stole a piece of bread form someone's plate - not cool!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

May Wong said:


> LOL! Maybe Rufus would have added some entertainment for the day
> Most of the poos, the older ones were off lead and they wandered around. And yes, we all ate well - and Darcy stole a piece of bread form someone's plate - not cool!


Aha ha!! Miss Darcy, I love it - she seems so perfectly well behaved, glad she has a naughty cheeky side too x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Have to say it was quite relaxing with the dogs off lead. There was a man by the door so none of them could have nipped out the front.

Gandhi wandered off to socialise and came back now and then to check in. 

It's a shame he's not in any of the indoor photos, maybe I will spot him in the video


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Only a piece of bread!?  She is an angel, I shudder to think what damage Rufus would have done.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I mean quite relaxing eating, whilst the dogs were off lead


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Only a piece of bread!?  She is an angel, I shudder to think what damage Rufus would have done.


Can't wait to meet this Rufus gangster!!!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> Have to say it was quite relaxing with the dogs off lead. There was a man by the door so none of them could have nipped out the front.
> 
> Gandhi wandered off to socialise and came back now and then to check in.
> 
> It's a shame he's not in any of the indoor photos, maybe I will spot him in the video


There weren't too many indoor pictures as we didn't brief the photographer to take them. She wasn't sure the light would be good enough - as far as i am concerned - she did better than anything I could have taken! Next time we'll tell her to do indoors as well. 

Yes, wasn't it great that they were allowed off lead. They wouldn't go too far - just where they can steal food.  Darcy ate whatever empanadas she could find! Stole a piece of bread and then did all her tricks to get treats from the lady at the door.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

May Wong said:


> There weren't too many indoor pictures as we didn't brief the photographer to take them. She wasn't sure the light would be good enough - as far as i am concerned - she did better than anything I could have taken! Next time we'll tell her to do indoors as well.
> 
> Yes, wasn't it great that they were allowed off lead. They wouldn't go too far - just where they can steal food.  Darcy ate whatever empanadas she could find! Stole a piece of bread and then did all her tricks to get treats from the lady at the door.


I think dasha did a wonderful job with the photographs. It's because they are so good that it's a shame Gandhi wasn't in the right place at the right time!

Makes me want to hire a photographer for Gandhi!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Aha ha!! Miss Darcy, I love it - she seems so perfectly well behaved, glad she has a naughty cheeky side too x


Oh she sure does!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> I think dasha did a wonderful job with the photographs. It's because they are so good that it's a shame Gandhi wasn't in the right place at the right time!
> 
> Makes me want to hire a photographer for Gandhi!


Dasha's great and very reasonable. She did a video for me too which I'll share next week. She captured a lot of lovely moments.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like a fun day! My two would definitely be stealing more than bread!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow Molly would of been all over the place jumping on everyone


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

May, does yellow dog feature?


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> May, does yellow dog feature?


Didn't get that ... what do you mean?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Looks like a fun day! My two would definitely be stealing more than bread!


Gandhi worked out that the food came from the kitchen, and the waiters carried the food:

(it's a video)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love it! Silly cook wanting him out of the kitchen. I love his waggy tail. It looks like he really enjoyed himself!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> Gandhi worked out that the food came from the kitchen, and the waiters carried the food:
> 
> (it's a video)


Clever boy!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Love it! Silly cook wanting him out of the kitchen. I love his waggy tail. It looks like he really enjoyed himself!


He is a clever boy. He also tried the "excuse me miss waitress, there has been a mistake, as you can see I walk on two legs and therefore expect to be seated and receive my steak"


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Grove said:


> He is a clever boy. He also tried the "excuse me miss waitress, there has been a mistake, as you can see I walk on two legs and therefore expect to be seated and receive my steak"


Brilliant!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh wow, looks like they were so good, Dudley would definitely have been in the kitchens and he is bigger than those guys so could reach the worktops too!!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

It was so much fun! I saw Miss Darcy stealing-she was so fast! Almost professional and unexpected, it was hilarious hehe. And little Ghandi, what a happy, joyful lad he is, he came to say hi a few times, think he was trying his luck for steak! Smarty-poo! A great day!! Xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

May Wong said:


> Didn't get that ... what do you mean?


Just wondering if the ever travelling Yellow Doggy (currently with Gandhi) was going to feature on the Love is in the air blog about the Cockapoo valentines.. I saw a lovely picture of him joining in on the fun over on the Yellow Dog travel thread.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I just love it - all those poos just wandering around, I hope it made some local press?? X


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Yogi bear said:


> It was so much fun! I saw Miss Darcy stealing-she was so fast! Almost professional and unexpected, it was hilarious hehe. And little Ghandi, what a happy, joyful lad he is, he came to say hi a few times, think he was trying his luck for steak! Smarty-poo! A great day!! Xxx


Yup! She's quick! And often leave us in shock! The best was when she took the bread right out of Little Tyke's hands after he offered her a piece. The look on his face was priceless - have video - will share one ay when I get around to it!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Just wondering if the ever travelling Yellow Doggy (currently with Gandhi) was going to feature on the Love is in the air blog about the Cockapoo valentines.. I saw a lovely picture of him joining in on the fun over on the Yellow Dog travel thread.


Ahhh! I see! Someone took a photo of Darcy with the Yellow Dog but I haven't seen any of the photos yet! Sorry! I am so bad with names and faces - I only remember the poos! 
If someone can send me a photo, it will go on the blog for sure! Gandhi's Mummy - please send me photos!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

May Wong said:


> Yup! She's quick! And often leave us in shock! The best was when she took the bread right out of Little Tyke's hands after he offered her a piece. The look on his face was priceless - have video - will share one ay when I get around to it!


Ralph once took a large cookie out of a poor child's hand as he was about to take a bite.... It was at the pirate weekend in conwy - we had Ralph dressed up, the poor child was mugged by a pirate Cockapoo!


----------



## May Wong (May 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ralph once took a large cookie out of a poor child's hand as he was about to take a bite.... It was at the pirate weekend in conwy - we had Ralph dressed up, the poor child was mugged by a pirate Cockapoo!


LOL! 
Darcy, I guess you're not too bad! Though I still think you misbehave when you jump up every time the waiter comes by - thinking there's food! And when you steal the occasional bread!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

May Wong said:


> Ahhh! I see! Someone took a photo of Darcy with the Yellow Dog but I haven't seen any of the photos yet! Sorry! I am so bad with names and faces - I only remember the poos!
> If someone can send me a photo, it will go on the blog for sure! Gandhi's Mummy - please send me photos!


Brilliant! Little Yellow Dog may reach fame after all!!


----------

